# Drivers for an Airnet AWU154 wirless usb adapter



## pathareek (Aug 11, 2010)

I've been searching all over google for the drivers for the airnet AWU154 usb wirless adapter and I'm not having any luck. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## (=^_^=) (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow everybody seems to have the same problem I have!

I did find it and have it on a disc.

I need to find it.

Hold ON


----------

